# waterfalls and leopard geckos



## Lloyd_earle (Oct 30, 2008)

hi, i was wondering if anybody puts waterfalls in with leo's if not why not. i want to put one in with mine but want to find out if he will be ok will it in there first? any help would be great.


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

Hiya, leopard gecko's don't like humidity (or water!), a waterfall would cause far too much humidity and could cause respiratory problems for the gecko!

Waterfalls are also well known for being pools of bad bacteria for reps anyway. Even if you had a water-liking rep, you would still have to take the waterfall out every day to disinfect it : victory:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

I personally think a waterfall would probably make their enclosure too high in humidity and leopard geckos dont need that much humidity could cause them to get RI.


----------



## Mungall (Jul 9, 2008)

no, you will create unwanted humidity, theres no need for them with leopard geckos


----------



## Lloyd_earle (Oct 30, 2008)

i wont bother then, thanks


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

as others said..but would be good for fat tail gecks, almost same as lep gex


----------

